# Paw gloves?



## RoqsWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

I was thinking of making some paw gloves to wear on halloween and don't know were to start. Also on a side note, I've got very limited access to materials and have no experience with crafts and such.

Also, I don't want the paws to be to fuzzy, I'm more interested in having a paw print under the gloves.

Where do i begin?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 26, 2009)

Buy regular gloves.
Print out a picture of a paw print in the size you want.
Cut the pieces out.
Trace them onto material for the paws.
Cut out the traced paw pads.
Sew them onto the gloves.
?

Or you could get some fabric paint and just paint them on,
depending of whether or not you think they'll get wet often.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm sounds alot simpler than I thought, I'll probably get some gloves the next time i go to walgreens and just do that.  I got the feeling though it will look a bit awkward rhe way I'm imagining it though....


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 26, 2009)

If you want some nifty material for paw-pads just grab a couple sheets of the black (or any other color) closed-cell foam sheets they make door-hanger thingies from.  They are readily available at any crafts store.  Trace the designs on them, cut with an X-acto knife or disposable scalpel,  and glue to the gloves with suitable adhesive.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Sep 27, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> If you want some nifty material for paw-pads just grab a couple sheets of the black (or any other color) closed-cell foam sheets they make door-hanger thingies from.  They are readily available at any crafts store.  Trace the designs on them, cut with an X-acto knife or disposable scalpel,  and glue to the gloves with suitable adhesive.



That foam is called fun foam


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the fun foam method.

1) trace
2) cut
3) glue

simple enough. though I would reccomend hot glue.


----------

